# Best bank fishing spot in Galveston.



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

What's the best place to bank fish in the Galveston area. Tried Seawolf Park but kept getting hung up. Been thinking about the North Jetties but not sure.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

chino2379 said:


> What's the best place to bank fish in the Galveston area. Tried Seawolf Park but kept getting hung up. Been thinking about the North Jetties but not sure.


San Luis Pass. Hands down.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

SLP for sure


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

My g/f and I like to go to the Ferry Landing on the Galveston side. We have done pretty well. Caught some very good size trout, reds that didn't make the cut but were fun to catch, and flounder. Also if you like croaker there are some good sized ones there. It is only productive certains times of the year. Not sure never really thought to pay attention. We night fish in that area. We use some TTF Texas thunders corks and have at it.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Fat Boys boat ramp. rs


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I was thinking about heading down to San Luis Pass Sunday when I was at Seawolf but I wasn't sure exactly where to go. Never really thought about the Ferry Landing or Fat Boys boat ramp, but I guess I'll be trying those spots when the wind gets better.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Chino, I can't do that to you, inside joke. There are a few out there like 9 mile road and the cut on the North side of the pass, it is hard to tell a good bank fishing spot that hasn't got privatized, and isn't hard to get to since Ike. rs


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Rusty, most people don't give up fishing holes, especially freshwater. Just started saltwater fishing since spawning season is just about over for crappie and bass. Saltwater fishing is alot different than fresh because its easy to over fish a freshwater hole, but its hard to over fish the ocean. First time that I went was on a boat with a coworker and we caught about 60 or 70 sand trout all in a couple of hours and the concrete ship and the north jetties.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

You might try wading the Toddville Road area or around Sylvan Beach, a lot closer to you, and probably as good. I do not know a lot about that area, but if you do a search on this site of those 2 places, you could probably find a place to go. Good luck and good fishing. rs


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Little jetties off the seawall. Anytime that surf is flat and green, those jetties cant be beat.


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw a lot of people fishing those jetties off of the seawall but it seemed like the surf was a little too rough to catch anything, but I'll do like you said if the surf is flat the next time I go.


----------



## bwana (Apr 7, 2008)

From the bank, it doesn't get any better than the South Jetty. Either side. The only downside is it will cost $8 to park. If the surf is just right, then that would be the place to try first. Last saturday a wade in the surf produced specks, bluefish, pompano, spanish mackeral and a few ladyfish. Talking about a mixed bag, and that is why its hard to beat the surf.......when its on. South Jetty and the surf, the two best spots from the bank.


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

Rusty did a search on both spots and they are a lot closer to me, but from the looks of it Sylvan Beach will be closed for a while. My coworker that took me out on his boat lives in El Lago not too far from the Kemah Bridge. I'll check with him to see if I'll be able to fish the Toddville spot. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bwana, 8 bucks is a lot better than 12. That's what it cost to fish at Seawolf. I bought $18 worth of live shrimp, lost about 15 worth of tackle, had to buy 25 worth of extra tackle after getting hung up for the most part of the morning fishing the bottom on the yaht basin side only to catch one little sand trout. Started fishing the shallow side where people wade fish at and ended up catchin about 7 whitings. Think that I'll take your advise next time I try Galveston, probably will be soon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

If you look at the trout in my avatar that trout came from the ferry landing. I think it was about 22" or so and fat.

If you fish this area make sure you go out and buy the American Rodsmith Pink Lady rod. The hot pink one. I don't know what it is but my g/f always out fishes me with that thing. I have the green FTU rod and a Castaway rod and she still out does me. Either she catches the 1st fish or all the fish. 

I am threw with Seawolf Park. I have never caught anything. 

Been meaning to try the South Jetty.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Fat Boys boat ramp. rs


LOL! So Rusty, its you that I have to wait to reel in your line when I'm pulling away from the ramp. :biggrin:


----------

